# Rating steadily going down?



## Psionyx (Feb 9, 2016)

I have been driving for Uber and Lyft in the LA/OC area for about 6 months now, primarily on the weekends. For the longest time I was maintaining a rating of about 4.8, give or take .01 or .02. I have about 700 rides under my belt.

Suddenly, in the last month, my rating has dropped to 4.74. My driving style has not changed, nor have I been hearing any complaints from passengers; in fact, I generally receive compliments on how nice and clean my car is, how nice it smells and how friendly I am. Yet this rating drop tells me that I am receiving multiple low ratings on a daily basis, and I have no idea why.

Has anyone else been experiencing the same? Do pax in the Newport area just rate low for no apparent reason? Obviously I can't inquire with Uber since they'll just send a form letter back suggesting that I lick pax's boots to improve my rating. Mostly I am just confused and mildly concerned.

For the record, my vehicle is a 2015 Kia Optima Hybrid, so it's not like I'm driving a junker jalopy.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Don't worry about it, the only time the rating system matters is when you're below the minimum threshold. Even then there's some class they offer and you're back on. Other then that it's an ego thing.

I used to take so much crap from pax in the name of keeping a high rating, and I even noticed anytime I put rude pax in their place my rating would instantly drop. I stopped clicking the ratings section of the app long ago and it's helped me in many ways. If it's bothering you I'd say you can break out the water bottles but you're better off not worrying about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Psionyx said:


> I have been driving for Uber and Lyft in the LA/OC area for about 6 months now, primarily on the weekends. For the longest time I was maintaining a rating of about 4.8, give or take .01 or .02. I have about 700 rides under my belt.
> 
> Suddenly, in the last month, my rating has dropped to 4.74. My driving style has not changed, nor have I been hearing any complaints from passengers; in fact, I generally receive compliments on how nice and clean my car is, how nice it smells and how friendly I am. Yet this rating drop tells me that I am receiving multiple low ratings on a daily basis, and I have no idea why.
> 
> ...


Yup. Exact same shenanigans here.
Uber is corrupt.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It's Ego control Uber wants you to believe you're not good enough so you can provide better service.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Pick up higher rated Pax. They usually rate better.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

If your accepting uber pool rides that will be one of your issues right there.

I've taken a hit this week to. Obviously election week put everyone in a bad mood just do your thing and keep the wheels moving.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

College students are back


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I couldn't care less about ratings. What does it matter ?? It's the money that matters and it's not enough!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just noticed in 3 weeks my rating dropped consistently 0.06.

Things I noticed that could cause it.

Complain to uber
Ignore requests 
Cancel on Paxs 
Idiot Paxs 

It's more often than not every time I open a support ticket 48 hours later my rating drops.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Complain to uber
Ignore requests 
Cancel on Paxs 
Idiot Paxs 

I have seen this pattern too..


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Psionyx said:


> I have been driving for Uber and Lyft in the LA/OC area for about 6 months now, primarily on the weekends. For the longest time I was maintaining a rating of about 4.8, give or take .01 or .02. I have about 700 rides under my belt.
> 
> Suddenly, in the last month, my rating has dropped to 4.74. My driving style has not changed, nor have I been hearing any complaints from passengers; in fact, I generally receive compliments on how nice and clean my car is, how nice it smells and how friendly I am. Yet this rating drop tells me that I am receiving multiple low ratings on a daily basis, and I have no idea why.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it used to happen to me, and I couldn't understand why. So, I reflected on it and tried to figure out what I was doing that caused it to go down. I had a bad habit of jumping in people's conversations, so I quit doing that and my rating started floating upward. The point is, take a good look at everything you do. also, I used to get defensive when people would give me directions for which I was already very knowledgeable, it used to really bother me. I stopped getting defensive and just let them tell me ( even though i've been there a zillion times ), and that helped as well. My gut feeling it is probably something you are doing unwittingly, could be something minor, but that's all it takes to get a 4 instead of a 5, and too many 4s will drag your rating down.


----------



## Dan Lyft (Sep 8, 2015)

I have noticed the same thing. don't give many rides lately. One day I gave one and the passenger entered the destination as the pickup location. Sigh..... She called me and we figured out the error. I then cancelled. The next day I got docked, from 4.86 to 4.81. This is the only ride I had given in two weeks and the prior ride rated me 5 star (I monitor closely). No doubt the person complained and uber docked me. I believe that uber can cut your ratings if someone complains (even if no ride was given)


----------



## Priusgirl (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been driving for 8 months now in the suburbs and I get a wide spectrum of riders but my ratings have been falling, even though I got a new car and is always polite and respectful unless they are not.
My ratings have dropped below a 4.6 but not 100% riders rate you and that is the problem I feel.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Priusgirl said:


> I have been driving for 8 months now in the suburbs and I get a wide spectrum of riders but my ratings have been falling, even though I got a new car and is always polite and respectful unless they are not.
> My ratings have dropped below a 4.6 but not 100% riders rate you and that is the problem I feel.


Something is definitely going on. Mine dropped from 4.92 to 4.89 in two days. It's very strange. I've always wondered why we the driver are required to rate every pax but not the other way around. lets face it, most people only rate services when they want to complain so it's definitely not an accurate depiction of our services if each pax doesn't have to rate us.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Psionyx said:


> my vehicle is a 2015 Kia Optima Hybrid,


 Looks like you got some good advice above so let me ask, how do you like driving this car? Looking at the Optima Hybrid for my next car. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Psionyx (Feb 9, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Looks like you got some good advice above so let me ask, how do you like driving this car? Looking at the Optima Hybrid for my next car. Any thoughts on it?


The car is great. Good handling, smooth ride, low road noise, and very roomy. Fuel economy is averaging out at a bit less than advertised, and the trunk is a bit small (because of the space needed for the battery) but it csn still hold my emergency kit and 2 or 3 suitcases. Kia has come a long way, and their current line of consumer model cars have a lot of features usually reserved for more luxury brands.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Psionyx said:


> The car is great. Good handling, smooth ride, low road noise, and very roomy. Fuel economy is averaging out at a bit less than advertised, and the trunk is a bit small (because of the space needed for the battery) but it csn still hold my emergency kit and 2 or 3 suitcases. Kia has come a long way, and their current line of consumer model cars have a lot of features usually reserved for more luxury brands.


 The trim package with the LED taillights look sharp, that's what I've eyeing up. Good stuff


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I can garentee you 100%, without a doubt, your rating will not go lower than it already is if you quit right NOW!


----------



## DavidTM (Mar 15, 2017)

I have been driving for Lyft only for about 4 weeks and my rating is down to 4.73 despite having a new Rav4 Hybrid that I keep very clean and for which I consistently get compliments about. I chit chat with everybody and get decent tips but the rating has been going down for some reason.... I even got a low rating because the person was pissed it was too expensive... Not my fault. I am not sure what to do differently as I try to please everyone. Yeah ok I don't offer mints and water .... Should I? I just don't want to get kicked out of Lyft because the money is great and people are usually nicer than on UBER. PS: I'm in Philly.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

The rating system is like blackmail towards uber drivers. If you argue or stand up for yourself against passengers, you get a negative rating. It almost encourages you to not assert yourself.



DavidTM said:


> I have been driving for Lyft only for about 4 weeks and my rating is down to 4.73 despite having a new Rav4 Hybrid that I keep very clean and for which I consistently get compliments about. I chit chat with everybody and get decent tips but the rating has been going down for some reason.... I even got a low rating because the person was pissed it was too expensive... Not my fault. I am not sure what to do differently as I try to please everyone. Yeah ok I don't offer mints and water .... Should I? I just don't want to get kicked out of Lyft because the money is great and people are usually nicer than on UBER. PS: I'm in Philly.


Uber really needs a section where passengers can complain about or select pricing which deflects from the drivers rating. Why should the driver receive a 1* for your $80 surge. Bad practice


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Had a lady give attitude about me popping the trunk to go to the airport.. I'm not your servant.. Too bad.. You won't tip? Put it the trunk yourself..


----------

